# Indianola Wells



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Took my 2 sons and a buddy of theirs this morning, we waded a reef that has been hot for me lately and ended up with 1 trout. So, the bay was calm and i decided to head out to fish a deeper well. The trout were thick, we caught 18 in about 40 mins soaking croaker. Then we saw Jacks busting the water not far away, so we went to have some fun. We landed 3 Jacks, but my son got lucky and hooked onto a 43 in. red, beautiful fish and a great day with the kiddos.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

This time of year those old wells in the deeper water of the bay can be dynamite!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> This time of year those old wells in the deeper water of the bay can be dynamite!
> www.solarscreenguys.com


Yep, like catching perch when it's on out there. Don't take long to catch 5, that's for sure.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

very nice! I used to fish those wells back in the day when they were visible!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great trip bud.


----------



## tcs2018 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice fish! And great looking crew!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys! The little fellow in the middle was the first one to 5 and big brother got to hear all about it, lol.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice job!

.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done. Looks like a fantastic time had by all


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome! I love seeing happy kids with fish they caught!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Gig em!!!!!!!!!!


----------

